# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  ΑΤΜΟΣΙΔΕΡΟ  STIRELLA SX8040D ( Δεν  βγαζει ατμό)

## kostas kard

Γειά  σε  όλους  τους  φίλους .
 Θα κάνω  και  εγώ  μια  ερώτησηση  και  παρακαλώ  όποιος γνωρίζει κατι  πάνω  σαυτό  ας
 μου  δώσει και  μένα  λιγο  απο  τα  φώτα  του.
Έχω  ένα  ατμοσίδερο stirella  sx8040d το οποίο ενώ ζεσταίνεται σαν  σίδερο  δεν  βγάζει  ατμό.
Όταν πατάω τον  διακόπτη  για  τον  ατμό  ακούγεται ενα  κλακ -  κλακ  αλλα  ατμός  πουθενά,ένα  άλλο σύμπτωμα  πρίν  σταματήση  να  βγάζει  ατμό ήταν ότι  καθε φορά  που  τελείωνε  το  νερό και  πήγαινα  να   το  γεμίσω  ,για  να  ξαναβγάλει  ατμό  έπρεπε  πρώτα  να  κρυώσει.Επίσης  έχω προσέξει  ότι  δεν  ανάβει  πλέον  η  μεσαία  λυχνία,  και  δεν  ακούω  πλέον  τα  τραβάει  νερό( μάλλον)  
Ελπίζω κάποιος  φίλος  να με   βοηθήση  με  τις  γνώσεις  του  και  να  καταφέρω  να  το  επισκευάσω.

----------


## Gatosgr

Όπως το περιγράφεις έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν πρέπει να σου δουλεύει η αντλία που στέλνει το νερό από το δοχείο στο boiler. Θα πρέπει να το ανοίξεις και με ένα πολύμετρο να τσεκάρεις την τάση στους ακροδέκτες της αντλίας να έιναι κοντά στα 220V. Στην περιπτωση που υπαρχει τάση και δεν δουλεύει φταιει η αντλια. Ή είναι καμένη και την αλλάζεις η την ανοιγεις και την καθαρίζεις. Καλη επιτυχία

----------


## vasilimertzani

σκετο σιδερο ειναι ή με μποιλερ;
αν ειναι μποιλερ πιθανων εχει χαλασει η αντισταση του η ο θερμοστατης του.

----------


## GEOELECTRIC

φιλε  μου  καλημερα μην  ταλαιπωρησε αδικα επειδη  εχω με  σερβις  με  ολλες  τις  συσκευες αυτες πιθανων  σου  εμεινε  απο  νερο και  σου  εχει  καψει  την  θερμοασφαλεια  στο  μποιλερ  ειναιμ  σε  ενα  διαφανο συλικονουχο  σωλινακι  κατω  απο  το  μποιλερ και  ειναι  στους 194  βαθμους αυτο  στο επαθε  γιατι  σου  εμεινε  απο  νερο. κοιτα  αυτο  και  πες  μου.

----------


## kostas kard

Παιδιά  θα  ήθελα  καταρχήν  να  σας   ευχαριστήσω  απο  καρδιάς που  ασχοληθήκατε με  το  πρόβλημα, και  μου  προτείνατε  πιθανές  λύσεις.Θα γίνει  η  ανάλογη  εμέμβαση  και  θα  σας  ενημερώσω

----------


## lazarefa

Παιδιά, καλησπέρα. Επειδή έχω σε σύστημα σιδερώματος stirella (sx7500 dual) ανάλογο πρόβλημα, κι έχω την αίσθηση ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την αντλία, 2 πράγματα παρακαλώ αν γνωρίζετε πείτε μου, πρώτον από που παίρνει σήμα η αντλία για να λειτουργεί (ή με άλλα λόγια, με ποια λογική δουλεύει) και δεύτερο, πως την μετράω για να δω αν είναι η ίδιο ΟΚ ή όχι και ανάλογα να την αντικαταστήσω ή όχι.
Σε άλλο θέμα εδώ είχα αναφερθεί στο πρόβλημά μου, το οποίο αρχικά ήταν ότι έβγαζε συνέχεια ατμό (πιθανότατα είχε κολλήσει η αντίστοιχη βαλβίδα) κι εν συνεχεία αφού η βαλβίδα αλλάχθηκε εντέλει με νέα, δεν προσάγει ατμό, ούτε ακούγεται η αντλία, παρότι το μπόιλερ φαίνεται πως ζεσταίνεται...Τι μπορεί να συνέβη; Κάηκε η αντλία όταν πετούσε συνεχώς ατμό επειδή υποθέτω δούλευε συνέχεια; Κάηκε κάποιο εξάρτημα που κλείνει κύκλωμα στην αντλία;
Παρακαλώ όποιος φίλος γνωρίζει ας βοηθήσει...

----------


## alex20

Γειά σας χρόνια πολλά έχω την stirella 941d και έσπασε το κουμπί που είναι από την κάτω μεριά της Λάκης του σιδερου ξεκίνησα την πλάτη του σιδερου αλλά η λαβή δεν ξεκουμπωνει για να βγει το κουμπί.  Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει;  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εννοείς το περιστροφικό κουμπί ρύθμισης θερμοκρασίας ? αυτό βγαίνει με ένα μαχαίρι που θα το περάσεις βαθιά από την χαραμάδα / κενό μέχρι το κέντρο του κουμπιού και θα πιέσεις προς τα πάνω με το μαχαίρι. Τα περισσότερα έχουν μια φουρκέτα μέσα , και αυτά τα κουμπιά όταν τα τοποθετείς πιέζουν ανοίγουν την φουρκέτα και κουμπώνουν.
Όμως και το κουμπί να βγάλεις αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα βγει και η λαβή , η λαβή θα βγει από βίδες που πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις από το πίσω καπάκι που βγαίνει και το καλώδιο , αλλά και βίδες που έχει κρυφές στην περιοχή κουμπιού ψεκασμού.

----------

